# Salary in the San Francisco Bay area



## mdefi (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

My husband has been offered a Senior Software Engineer position in the San Francisco Bay area.

He has 12 years of experience and holds a PhD in Computer Science. We don't really know how to evaluate if the salary he's been offered ($110K per year) is a fair one in relation to salaries for similar jobs in that area.

The benefits that this company offers seems quite good in terms of holidays, healthcare and training.

Initially we believe that I won't be allowed to work in the US, so our two questions are:

Is this a competitive salary for a senior software engineer in that area? and
Can two people live comfortably in a relatively good neighbourhood on this salary?


Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Software is so diverse that I do not dare to make a guess. He should be able to download 2009/2010 salary comparisons from dice.com. Let me know if he runs into snags.
110k minus 25-30% tax - it depends on your reqirements and expectations.


----------



## ijsacks (May 28, 2009)

I found a website that may just answer your question: engineersalary.com. Living in San Francisco bay area is very expensive! and I can't overstate that. Be very careful about neighborhoods...some are very undesirable. Driving, or commuting, in the Bay Area is impossible and living without a car is also impossible. So, its kind of a catch 22. If you want to share where the job is I may be able to help a little more. Please let me know if the website answers your question about salary, I'd like to know for my own information.


----------



## ijsacks (May 28, 2009)

Hello, I did some research on the cost of living and found an interesting site. Stats about all US cities - real estate, relocation info, house prices, home value estimator, recent sales, cost of living, crime, race, income, photos, education, maps, weather, houses, schools, neighborhoods, and more and search for Santa Clara County which is where the tech companies are all located. It will provide you with everything you would ever want to know, and it does confirm that this is a very expensive area. But the two of you can live nicely on that salary. Hope this helps. The site is www. city-data.com


----------

